#ubuntu-news 2009-05-11
<tyche> The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #141 was sent as an email to the mailing list.  Is there someone who can release it?
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-12
<thewrath> a web form; what specific needs do you guys need with this?
<nizarus> who is the moderator of the news mailing list ?? we have a lot of spam this last days :/
<boredandblogging> if people subscribe and send spam
<boredandblogging> not much we can do
<nizarus> boredandblogging, it's a spam about viagra and things like this :/ i think that it's an automatic spammer, no ?
<nizarus> a new one have just arrived :D
<boredandblogging> hmm, not sure how they are getting through
<boredandblogging> they aren't subscribed
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-13
<thewrath> anyone here?
<nhandler> o/
<boredandblogging> thewrath: yo
<thewrath> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<thewrath> Version: GnuPG v1.4.9 (GNU/Linux)
<thewrath> Comment: A revocation certificate should follow
<thewrath> iFcEIBECABcFAkoKKcYQHQJkc2EgMTAyNCBpc3N1ZQAKCRCEfU71Eghnu7G2AJ9S
<thewrath> 05nE0V2S2n1xmlzWh6GyOE7E5gCcCcTAMJFW6Qd8NAqsoWilgsoUTHo=
<thewrath> =zmWv
<thewrath> -----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<thewrath> crap
<thewrath> disregard please
<thewrath> the web form you guys need is that a general one?
<boredandblogging> web form?
<nhandler> And thewrath, you should consider creating a new key and getting this one revoked. You wouldn't want someone to revoke it without you knowing
<thewrath> nhandler: all ready revoke
<thewrath> ?
<thewrath> nvm the ?
<thewrath> i was not scrolled down
<thewrath> boredandblogging: looking for the link
<thewrath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge under tasks...
<thewrath> the first item
<boredandblogging> let me look
<nhandler> boredandblogging: I'll defer to you. I'm not sure how up-to-date that list is, especially with the planned fridge redesign.
<boredandblogging> thewrath: yeah, something like that would be nice
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> what details would need to be on it
<boredandblogging> while at the same time not being completely full of spam
<thewrath> teh only spam i may put is in recaptcha
<boredandblogging> something like Subject, Link, Quick Summary, and email address
<thewrath> they would have to be logged in right?
<boredandblogging> no
<boredandblogging> but
<thewrath> so captcha okay?
<boredandblogging> that may be something we need to add later
<thewrath> ok so i can add captcha so "spam" gets added
<nhandler> You could use OpenID to eliminate the need for the captcha and email address
<boredandblogging> thewrath: are you thinking about doing this in php?
<thewrath> yes i
<boredandblogging> think the first version can be just captcha
<thewrath> k
<boredandblogging> but openid/LP integration would be the next step
<thewrath> true
<thewrath> i do not know how to do that i think ic an talk to paultag who is part of bt about that
<nhandler> boredandblogging: What would be the use case for something like this?
<thewrath> nhandler: has he made his bug tracker use that?
<nhandler> thewrath: I don't know. But OpenID is pretty well documented. It shouldn't be too hard to get it working
<boredandblogging> nhandler: sorry, use case for what?
<nhandler> boredandblogging: A form to submit news stories for the fridge. Since the form requires an email address, wouldn't it be just as easy to send an email to the list?
<boredandblogging> sending an email to the list requires subscribing to the list
<boredandblogging> someone might have a drive by idea
<boredandblogging> or a link they just saw
<nhandler> I thought non-subscribed users just had to wait for their message to go through the moderation queue
<boredandblogging> they can
<boredandblogging> its just an alternate way of submitting news
<boredandblogging> the web form is just an alternate way
<nhandler> But what would it accomplish? Unless the form changed the From field on the email before sending it to the list, it would still need to be moderated if the user was not subscribed.
<boredandblogging> yes, but the sender doesn't get a message saying their message is waiting for approval and all that
<nhandler> Why wouldn't they? The email would be listed as coming from them, so they would get the email.
<thewrath> so i can do it in php with recaptcha... boredandblogging who should i send it to?
<thewrath> i will zip it, encrypt and sign it
<boredandblogging> actually, I was thinking the email would be if we wanted to credit someone with the story
<boredandblogging> or need more info
<nhandler> So the form would send the idea to the list using its own email address?
<boredandblogging> yeah, we would need to probably send it using an email address that the list would let through automatically
<boredandblogging> with maybe a subject like "Fridge Submission: foo bar baz"
<thewrath> boredandblogging: who should i send my files to? what is the mailing list e-mail address?
<thewrath> i will need to know that to tet it
<boredandblogging> thewrath: can you check it in to LP?
<boredandblogging> thewrath: ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> sorry i am sucky dsl atm and have oen machien on my network doing udates
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-16
<nhandler> Is there anything that needs doing for the UWN? I won't be around tomorrow, but I still want to help out
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-17
<nhandler> Is there anything I can do to help out with the UWN today?
<johnc4510> morning
<nhandler> Need any help with the UWN today?
<johnc4510> nhandler: we're just about done
<johnc4510> but thx
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> Ok no problem johnc4510. I figured as much, but just wanted to make sure
<johnc4510> thx for the help
<tyche> Yea, and if I didn't mention it before, thanks for your help last week.
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> tyche: Did you ever figure out why you couldn't access the forum?
<tyche> Nope.  And I've rattled some cages about it, but johnc4510 is ignoring me.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> nhandler: i've got matthew looking into it for me
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> Oh!  He's NOT ignoring me.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> nope
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue142
 * johnc4510 to UWN team...great work everyone...thanks for the outstanding help
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-17
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue193
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping can you take a look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2037 (UWN Issue 193) thanks!
<ZachK_> anyone up?
<akgraner> johnc4510, et all Fridge editors  - I lost my internet connection last night  after I asked for someone to take a look at the newsletter...
<akgraner> dpm, popey can one of you take a look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2037 please :-)
<akgraner> It's Issue 193 of the newsletter :-D
<popey> looks good
<popey> be nice if the * were <li></li> :)
<akgraner> popey, so make all the * like you listed above
<popey> ok
<akgraner> no I mean are you saying that is what I should do?
<akgraner> I will :-)
<popey> oh ok
<akgraner> hehe
 * popey has just done it in a text editor
<akgraner> oh wow
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> popey, let me try that right quick - I like learning all this new stuff
<akgraner> one sec
<popey> should put.. <ul> <li> Bulleted content</li> <li> next line </li> </ul>
<akgraner> okie dokie
<akgraner> popey, can you refresh and look now :-)
<popey> akgraner: sorted :)
<akgraner> popey, thanks!  so "sorted" means it's good to go?
<popey> ya
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<popey> np
<ZachK_> akgraner: hello?
<akgraner> ZachK_, hey
<ZachK_> akgraner: just got your email
<ZachK_> akgraner: if ya wanna pm me go ahead
<akgraner> ok one sec
<ZachK_> akgraner: be right back
<akgraner> k
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok i'm back
<akgraner> great...
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-18
<akgraner> nhandler, ping
<akgraner> joey, ping can you take a look - see if this Calendar looks ok... http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2038
<joey> Access denied
<joey> You are not authorized to access this page.
<akgraner> nhandler, that's what I was pinging you about earlier trying to figure out how to - but I think I figured it out...
<johnc4510> log in and it shows up
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> I had someone asking if we could go ahead and add the classroom Calendar before the switch to WP press.. so I created a new page :-)
<akgraner> johnc4510, can you check the links
<johnc4510> sure
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> the ical, xml, and html ones
<johnc4510> nods
<akgraner> make sure I didn't leave the Fridge ones in there
<akgraner> please :-D
<joey> what good is a public calendar that you have to first log into? You can get the rss then
<joey> but after logging in, it does look great :-0
<joey> :-)
<akgraner> maybe don't once it's published
<johnc4510> akgraner: xml and html work fine...the ical gives you the script but i'm not free to add it right now
<akgraner> I haven't published it yet - I'm still on probation for adding stuffs
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> a preview
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> johnc4510, ok I'll fix it...:-)
<akgraner> johnc4510, yeah that's what I get to - from the gcal page
<johnc4510> it's the right one....says learning events
<akgraner> nhandler, can you take a look and fix it as necessary??
<akgraner> johnc4510, ok thanks.. then I'll publish it then...
<johnc4510> akgraner: don't you just plug that into your igoogle calendar?
<johnc4510> i think it's right
<akgraner> I think .. but I don't every use that.. :-/
<johnc4510> i'll try to find time later to test it
<johnc4510> up to my elbows at the moment
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> ok now if someone above my skillz can add it to the the left under Under Fridge Calendar so it will show in the list as an option that would rock.. :-D  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2038
<akgraner> or walk me through how to do it would be even better :-)
<akgraner> not under it  - but below it in the list
<johnc4510> akgraner: i don't have access to that i guess....it should be under administer>By Module...but it's not there so it must be restricted
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> thanks...
<johnc4510> that's where it usually is with drupal as i remember
<johnc4510> sorry
<akgraner> no worries... :-/
<akgraner> nhandler, do you know?
<johnc4510> k
<joey> OK, the classroom calendar has been added
<joey> seems that only I personally can do that :-(
<akgraner> Joey - I'll email you the others we have 2 more - so ...:-)
<akgraner> but don't look for those til next week.. I still have to fix the blueprint
<joey> k
<joey> hopefully this "Joey super-cow-powers" thing will be fixed with Drupal
<joey> newz mentioned that it's an artifact of pre-openid days
<akgraner> joey, you mean WordPress :-P
<joey> er, right!
<akgraner> nm me today.. my todo list is getting done so I am happy happy happy...:-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-19
<YoBoY> hi
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping RE: news contribution
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> ZachK_, hey..
<ZachK_> akgraner: it's wednesday
<akgraner> I'll have you something in a few.. it's been busy at my house today (yes I know what day it is :-)  Thanks for reminding me though.
<ZachK_> :D
<akgraner> ZachK_, ok  - finally off calls.. :-)
<akgraner> do you have 10 or 15 minutes
<ZachK_> akgraner: :D
<ZachK_> akgraner: give me just a sec
<akgraner> ok
<ZachK_> i'm installing python
<akgraner> no worries..
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok shoot
<ZachK_> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> ZachK_: pong
<ZachK_> highvoltage: hey dude how's it goin!
<highvoltage> great thanks and you?
<ZachK_> oko
<highvoltage> ZachK_: we had some talk on the ubuntu-education list today about packaging up the moodle content that the ubuntu education team is working on
<highvoltage> specifically the ubuntu and edubuntu training stuff
<highvoltage> I think that will be kind of cool
<ZachK_> ok and?
<highvoltage> ZachK_: well I thought it would be nice for ubuntu beginners
<ZachK_> highvoltage: well you'd have to talk to the ubuntu-beginners council for that
<highvoltage> yep, will do so as it gets in shape
<joey> akgraner!
<joey> akgraner: There's a msg in the news team submisison queue waiting for moderation.... that I just sent.... that YOU want to see.
<joey> Ubuntu-news-team list run by beuno at ubuntu.com, nali at ubuntu.com, johnc4510 at ubuntu.com, akgraner at gmail.com
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-20
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> joey sweet!  I'm going to put the attachments on a public link and resend to the whole list :-)
<akgraner> Elaine rocks!
<nhandler> akgraner: Do you still need me (sorry for not being around the past week or so)
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries  - hope all is well?
<akgraner> nhandler, you gave me the opportunity to learn something new :-D  so it was all good...
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. Just some end of the year stuff.
<akgraner> oh yeah the school year ends soon :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. I was playing catch-up for a few weeks due to missing class for AP exams ;)
<akgraner> nhandler,  how do you think you did?
<akgraner> I bet great!
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll probably get some credit for all of the AP courses I took (so 4s and 5s). I'll have to wait until July to see the exact scores
<akgraner> that's great  - you are looking forward to summer I hope
<akgraner> hey Fridge editors can one of you all take a look at this Bug Day Target Announcement Post please - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2039
<akgraner> nhandler, johnc4510 MTecknology can one of you all take a look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2039 for me please :-D and Thank you
<nhandler> akgraner: Your lists are weird. Why do you use a different <ul> for each bullet?
<akgraner> cause the other way didn't look right either :-(
<MTecknology> akgraner: i'm not sure - but I think you should add a comma after Thursday in "Thursday 20th May 2010"
<akgraner> I thought I did ...hmmm
<akgraner> maybe I didn't save that
<akgraner> but yeah it needs it :-)
<MTecknology> akgraner: looks good - and fun
<nhandler> Yeah, besides the <ul> issue, I have no other issues with it
<MTecknology> akgraner: you're definitely an up beat person and it shows
<akgraner> I try :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, does it matter as long as it displays right??  just curious
<akgraner> I'll fix the spacing.. I didn't see that earlier
<nhandler> akgraner: Well, in my browser, the spacing in the list got a little messed up (which is how I noticed the issue). But this is really a minor thing. I would be interested in seeing what you had originally that didn't work
<nhandler> akgraner: But for now, I'm heading to bed. You have my +1 to post it when you are ready
<MTecknology> akgraner: i'd be interested in taking a peak at what you had originally too
<akgraner> I fixed it - refresh  :-)
<MTecknology> akgraner: thumbs up
<akgraner> I used these instructions - <ul> <li>First item</li> <li>Second item</li> </ul>
<akgraner> and it did the 2lines right but after that I got the solid black bullet point
<MTecknology> oh
<akgraner> so I just did them all like the 1st line.. but then I went back and just changed it til it looked right :-/
<MTecknology> any chance you missed a / in an </li>
<akgraner> so I dunno but I just fixed my notes so I'll get it right next time
<MTecknology> I've seen that happen a whole dang lot - sometimes has that effect with certain css
<akgraner> MTecknology, maybe - but I just cut and pasted
<akgraner> so I dunno
<akgraner> I never say never with me
<akgraner> :-D
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> weird things happen in web :P
<akgraner> I learn something every time I post something :-)
<akgraner> and that's cool
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> always good to learn
<akgraner> and on that note with the Forum link and the planet tag now added  - I am going to find my pillow :-)  Thanks!
<akgraner> looks like some great ideas coming from the website meeting...
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-23
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue194
<akgraner> johnc4510, can you take a look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2040
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hey akgraner
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-17
<akgraner_> hey y'all...
<akgraner_> I should be back online this afternoon...
<akgraner_> talk chat more laters  - gotta go get this knee looked...
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if any admins are around on this channel, but UBT Wiki FG meeting just started. Anyone who wants to join #ubuntu-meeting is welcome
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-18
<akgraner> HI all!
<akgraner> I'll take a look at all the action items and get started working on the ones I signed up for today...:-) pleia2 if there is something I've missed please let me know  - expect blog post later today..:-)
<akgraner> thanks for everyone who hangs out in the channel - please let us know what areas you would like to work on if you haven't done so already  - many changes coming along this cycle to make this whole thing easier....yay!
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; How's it going?
<akgraner> better now :-)
<pleia2> morning akgraner
<akgraner> I'm home...and have new cap isn't dislocated anymore
<akgraner> pleia2, hey
<akgraner> knee even
<akgraner> jezz it's a Monday on a Wednesday
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll blog today and link to the either pad and outline plan of action
<akgraner> unless you've already done that?
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear your knee cap and the rest is better :)
<pleia2> akgraner: nope, I am just looking at the action items now
<akgraner> pleia2,  :-) awesome
<pleia2> akgraner: my action item is: [lyz] Migrate how-to to Jobs page
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> did we mean the 40+step document for how-to?
<akgraner> yep - so each step would be a job
<akgraner> or combination of steps would be a job
<pleia2> I'm thinking combination of steps
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> so I'll create a /Tasks and reference step numbers
<pleia2> we can refine as needed
<akgraner> you know why I did those that way right
<akgraner> so that there would be one complete list of everything somewhere
<pleia2> yeah, it's good
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies needs some love, it's got a lot of content and the flow isn't great
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - so how does this sound
<akgraner> I'll blog the changes atc
<pleia2> it's 6am, I think I've resigned to being on east coast time this week (going to florida on saturday, so makes sense right?)
<akgraner> etc
 * pleia2 hates jetlag :)
<akgraner> then we can find people to help clean up the wiki's
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> and figure out who wants to be on the leadership team
<akgraner> and set the process for that once we've announced all the changes and re-launch date
<akgraner> pleia2, I know you didn't sign up for all thos extra work, but thank you for all you are doing
<akgraner> s/thos/this
<pleia2> just hoping we can get it all streamlined so someone else can take over :)
<akgraner> nods - so other people this will kill one person
<akgraner> johnc4510, needs to be sainted
<pleia2> akgraner: do you have some time later today for a call? I'd like to go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit to see what we can move, remove, etc
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> when's a good time for you?
 * pleia2 thinks 4-6 can be removed, 7&8 moved down, other sections updated..
<pleia2> how's 1PM?
<pleia2> your time
<akgraner> yep that works
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, btw akgraner, sorry I mailed to your mailbox about the meeting. It got solved with help from pleia2 if I remember correct :)
<MrChrisDruif> And cjohnston
<akgraner> no worries :-)
<akgraner> it's all good
<akgraner> it will all sort it's self out
<akgraner> we are in a bit of a flux now  - with the re-launch and all but we'll get it worked out
<MrChrisDruif> re-launch?
<pleia2> of ubuntu weekly news
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> Never heard about it....is it tweeted? Then I can retweet
<pleia2> akgraner will be blogging about it soon
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, blog post today about it all - :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, from where?
<akgraner> You'll see it on the planet from my blog then we'll add it to the fridge
<akgraner> oh my blog = akgraner.com
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, I tossed this draft together for a jobs page (we can rename it, and will need to be edited once we comb through the editing doc)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Tasks
<pleia2> but it's a basic outline for now
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> looks great
<akgraner> pleia2, at some point should you all decided we can make the tasks match "industry" standard job descriptions but that can happen later
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I have no idea what those would be :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I have a list but that's something to worry about much later :-)
<pleia2> too busy to do it now? seems silly not to apply the terms from the beginning
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, 1PM was optimistic :) I'll touch base with you when I have time for a call
 * pleia2 busy at work
<akgraner> no worries
<pleia2> looks like you have a call with jono anyway :)
<pleia2> we'll catch up
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah - we'll catch up - need to put my leg up now for a few anyway - I'll ping you in a few
<pleia2> akgraner: ok :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-19
<pleia2> akgraner: have some time today?
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-20
<nhandler> FYI, in another week, I'll have a lot more time for the news team.
<akgraner> nhandler, great!
<pleia2> nhandler: still no luck with Interviews updates on the fridge
<MrChrisDruif> Interviews updates?
<pleia2> nhandler runs a script to automatically update the fridge when a new interview is posted to the interviews wiki
<MrChrisDruif> We've got an interviews wiki?
<pleia2> wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews
<MrChrisDruif> By chance I noticed a not working link ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I'll update it in a minute
<MrChrisDruif> It's the link from omg interviewing Elizabeth
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....yeah...that's you :D
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; A lot of the older links are broken -_-,
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah, that's just how the internet is :\ not much we can do about it
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, behindubuntu.org is off the air it seems
<pleia2> the interviews are cross-posted on fridge anyway, we just use that list to scrape from to get them on the fridge
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...so the interviews can also be found on wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge or something?
<pleia2> fridge is the ubuntu news site, fridge.ubuntu.com
 * MrChrisDruif thought till this day that the Fridge only was for keeping track of the agenda for #ubuntu-meeting...>_<
<nhandler> pleia2: Could I possibly put the script on dagobah?
<pleia2> nhandler: sure
<nhandler> Also, for anyone who might care, I created a new fridge account. Login info went to editor.ubuntu.news@u.c. I plan to use this account for the interview script
<nhandler> akgraner: It also appears that we are unable to perform certain plugin updaes ourself (they can't remove the old plugin)
<nhandler> pleia2: I put it on dagobah in my home directory. But it will need WordPress::XMLRPC, utf8, and Text::Unidecode
<pleia2> utf8, the locale?
<pleia2> installed WordPress::XMLRPC and Text::Unidecode anyway
<pleia2> need to run out for a few, bbiab
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks like those other things ship with Perl. The script works. Thanks.
<nhandler> pleia2: I also made another attempt to get the Interview category to be applied
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-22
<NRWlion> morning!
<pleia2> g'day NRWlion
<NRWlion> pleia2: hi. i got an advice from Jono Bacon to come here
<NRWlion> he introduced me to akgraner but as i had no response from her till now i did a little digging myself to find intel
<pleia2> ok, interested in helping with news stuff or have some news to submit?
<pleia2> she dislocated her knee on her way home from UDS, it's been a rough week for her
<NRWlion> pleia2: i have worked as Real Life Journalist for 5 years
<pleia2> cool
<NRWlion> having experience in co-ordinating work in a newspaper, writing and lay-out
<pleia2> great, we're currently working on relaunching the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter (shooting for first week in June)
<NRWlion> cool
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter has details of the project, but we're in the middle of rewriting some of it so we can make it easier on volunteers
<NRWlion> coming from UBT after leaving from a very uncool event regarding my person (without my fault!) i asked Jono to advise me for other teams
<pleia2> sorry to hear that, hopefully we can find a place for you here :)
<NRWlion> well i can be honest (no need to hide as i didnt do anything wrong)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit has the super detailed description of everything we do to release an issue
<NRWlion> there has been an accussation against me working for nokia spying on AI-Technology
<pleia2> yikes, well you're welcome to start fresh here
<pleia2> argh, a mosquito is trying to eat me for breakfast
<NRWlion> pleia2: this was so nasty because the accusing individual straight went public instead of coming to me and give me a chance to defend myself
<pleia2> NRWlion: sorry to hear that
<NRWlion> pleia2: is akgraner still in charge here? because jono sent her a mail 40 hrs ago and got no response
<pleia2> NRWlion: yes, but as I mentioned above she was injured on her way home from UDS so she's been unavailable a lot this week
<pleia2> doctors visits, etc
<NRWlion> oh ok, didnt get that
<NRWlion> :(
<pleia2> I can help you with questions though, we're a whole team :)
<NRWlion> is there any proceeding i need to step on?
<NRWlion> or just hang around here?
<pleia2> hang around here, subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<pleia2> we discuss all the planning here so as soon as we have a task we talk about it here
<NRWlion> ok, is there anything you might wanna know from me?
<NRWlion> :D
<NRWlion> cause i have no questions atm
<pleia2> not really, everyone just pitches in as they can :)
<pleia2> we're usually quite busy here, but you're joining as we're rewriting our docs so we're sorta in a reorganizing place right now
<pleia2> things will pick up as the weeks progress
<NRWlion> ok, subscription is pending
<NRWlion> subscription done
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> so i am ready, arent I?
<pleia2> yep, just hang out here and you'll see how things work here
<NRWlion> kk
<NRWlion> is there any specific team structure ?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Tasks is our work in progress "jobs" list, but as I said we're currently rewriting a lot so it's being changed as we speak
<NRWlion> pleia2: whats your job if i may ask?
<pleia2> we rotate all the tasks
<pleia2> so all of the key members of the team have pitched in everywhere
<pleia2> these "jobs" are a new thing, it used to be just one huge checklist that an editor would go through and manually do themselves or find volunteers for, we're trying to make it easier for volunteers to pick things they want to do themselves
<NRWlion> ok, how to become a "key" member?
<pleia2> we don't really have a formal team structure, everyone just contributes, if you contribute a lot you get more responsibilities
<NRWlion> ok that was what i wanted to know :)
<NRWlion> but i will not be able to attend the meetings at 23.00 utc :D that i 1 am at my place ;) and i need to get up at 5 am again on friday
<NRWlion> :D
<pleia2> we'll probably revisit meeting times, when we do we'll send a mail to the list asking people to tell us when is best for them
<pleia2> can't always accomodate everyone though, we are all on different time zones (23:00 is 4PM my time, I'm at work during it)
<pleia2> like most teams meeting items can always be discussed after meetings though, it's just an attempt to get a few of us together to discuss some things
<NRWlion> ok
<NRWlion> when is main activity here?
<NRWlion> means from wihich time zone are the most contributors here?
<pleia2> europe and us
<NRWlion> cool.
<NRWlion> << Europe too
<pleia2> but as I mentioned, things are quiet now since we're rewriting a lot
<pleia2> things will pick up again when we're back to publishing
 * pleia2 is usually not awake now :) but is currently traveling
<NRWlion> yeah i calculated your time should be around 7 and 8 am now at your place, right?
<pleia2> it's 4:20AM back home, 7:20 where I am now
<NRWlion> may i ask where you go now?
<pleia2> I'm in florida visiting family
<pleia2> usually am in california
<pleia2> everyone is still sleeping :) I got up early to enjoy the sunrise and beach
 * NRWlion watches the old Baywatch Series from Malibu California :D
<pleia2> hah, I live in northern california, too cold for beaches there
<pleia2> (we have beaches in northern california, but people don't swim, too cold)
 * NRWlion lives in a city with no beaches
<NRWlion> just flat next to flat
<pleia2> btw all, renamed /Tasks to /Jobs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Jobs
<NRWlion> g2g. lunch is waiting
<NRWlion> cu
<pleia2> enjoy
<NRWlion> back
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> good evening from Germany
<NRWlion> hi nizarus
<nizarus> hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> nizarus: how are things?
<nizarus> NRWlion, fine thx, i think we are not in the right place to chat, join me in #ubuntu-tn
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-14
<pleia2> still need blogosphere summaries written if anyone is around
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how was your flight?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, great - how was yours?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: a little bit uncomfortable, but good
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I couldn't say goodbye on friday :(
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> it was great to meet you :)
<JoseeAntonioR> same over here
<dholbach> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I'll get more pisco for you next uds
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, at this UDS I think I had more than enough :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: then it'll be the same
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: let me tell you, I miss UDS
<dholbach> I had a great time too :)
<pleia2> ok, I bulled-pointed the blogosphere and other news sections, anyone around to edit?
<Unit193> Ran both checkers, only one picked up a false positive.
<Unit193> I recommend changing the OpenStack link directly to http://www.openstack.org/
<pleia2> thanks, it shouldn't be a link at all, just auto-linked because of CamelCase
<Unit193> Got it.
<Unit193> Makes sense if you don't know/remember what it is though. :P
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> yay, mrudge is doing editorial review \o/ I'll publish after work (3 hours from now)
<silverlion> hi there!
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-15
 * pleia2 gets to publishing
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue265
<Unit193> Checked again, just https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2012-May/012873.htm
<pleia2> ah, lost an
<pleia2> "l"
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'm so sorry for not getting translated editions on time :( I will try to translate them anyway, so they can be in the archive
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no worries, it's a miracle we got it released at all with UDS :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> I had another volunteer collecting links all week, and I just bullet-pointed a bunch of articles
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I saw that
<JoseeAntonioR> I think these weeks are being pretty busy+tiring
<pleia2> sure are!
<JoseeAntonioR> if there is anything I can help with in the meantime, just let me know
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I'll translate the newsletter while flying, as soon as I get to Peru they'll get posted :)
<pleia2> have fun visiting family?
<bkerensa> akgraner: are you around?
<pleia2> bkerensa: hope that link got you sorted, took me like 10 minutes to find it (I knew it existed, ah wikis :))
 * pleia2 wiki archaeologist
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah :) now if I can just get akgraner to answer some formatting questions
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> otherwise I will have to blindly send off this article to Rikki and wish for the best :P
<pleia2> it's sleepytime in akgraner land!
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> ok then :)
<pleia2> (I haven't talked to her, but it is 1:30AM :))
<bkerensa> I guess it is the job of an editor to "edit stuff" :)
<pleia2> I'm sure they'll help you out with it being one of your (or the?) first articles
<bkerensa> my first article for Ubuntu User yeah
<bkerensa> they have some interesting formatting styles though
<bkerensa> like @V:
<bkerensa> ^ no idea
<pleia2> ah
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, dholbach!
<dholbach> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty tired, about to go to sleep
<dholbach> then sleep tight :)
<akgraner> bkerensa, you around now?
<silverlion> evening here as well
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-17
<pleia2> AlanBell: shall I x-post the IRCC call to fridge like we've done in the past? (I assume you'll put it on the blog so I won't x-post to planet)
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/ircc/ Didn't, think he should though.
<pleia2> ah, good
<AlanBell> literally just hit the submit button on the blog post
<AlanBell> but yes, putting it on the fridge too would be great
<Unit193> Hah, figures...
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/05/17/ubuntu-irc-council-position/
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-18
 * silverlion waves
<silverlion> hi there
<silverlion> pleia2: ping ;)
<silverlion> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hello silverlion
<silverlion> nlsthzn: how is your weekend starting?
<nlsthzn> Mine is ending... starting work tomorrow...
<nlsthzn> but it has been good for now
<silverlion> nlsthzn: so do I
<nlsthzn> such is life :)
<MrChrisDruif> So we all have a free day?
<MrChrisDruif> I have to work tomorrow as well...
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: is supposed to do gardening this afternoon
<MrChrisDruif> I planned to do the laundry today...
<MrChrisDruif> I don't even know when my next free day will be =(
<silverlion> but after sports tonight code-work waits for me that will keep me up nearly all night :(
<MrChrisDruif> Just my "rant" about UDS-Q recordings: https://plus.google.com/106033033450183217180/posts/3cqj3mNJXpU
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: +1 for your link ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, maybe it could be included in the next UWN? pleia2 ^
<MrChrisDruif> Ow.. and akgraner ^
<MrChrisDruif> Probably not "official" or "bloggy" enough, but I'd like to get some awareness for these subjects, because it's been awful for years now
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: send it to letters@fullcirclemagazine.org
<silverlion> ;)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, it's fine there- did you check our blip.tv link for the html5 issue - the sound and camera angles have always been issues - for a host of reasons.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah popey also commented on that on the post itself
<akgraner> I think it's worth discussing and mentioning - what might be better is to see if we can get comment from Sean in IS about the logistical issues etc and include your points and why things are the way they are right now, then combine all that into one balanced post to see if there are solutions to the bigger logistical issues - but that's just my thoughts
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; but if I might add that youtube is vastly more popular and if possible we should support it, right? I don't know what blip.tv requires for html5 vids, but the vids didn't loads with me on youtube
<MrChrisDruif> Sean in IS? Who is he and what is IS?
<akgraner> did you go to blip.tv to see them yet? A lot of people don't know about the blip channel I don't think
<silverlion> akgraner: hi amber ^^
 * silverlion hates gardening :(
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I checked it out
<akgraner> silverlion, hi
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, IT/IS (Information Technology/Information Security) Sean is one of the guys who helps set everything up and keeps it running at UDS - not sure if he is back in the office or not - I'll drop him an email and CC you on it. :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Amber ^_^
<akgraner> no worries - email sent
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; you've still got my old address ^_^
<akgraner> can you give me the new one - I'll add it to the thread
<akgraner> sorry about that
<MrChrisDruif> chrisdruif@ubuntu.com
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I just logged into blip.tv but apparently I can't subscribe to ubuntudevelopers...
<MrChrisDruif> So +1 for youtube still
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks for passing that along to sean (certainly more appropriate and effective!)
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome
<MrChrisDruif> Good $TimeOFDay everyone
<silverlion> good evening
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-19
 * s-lion sets a fresh brewed can of coffee in the middle of the room
<pleia2> email sent off to summary writers
<Unit193> Geez, need to have UWN/current symlink to the current, and UWN/WIP to dev one. :P
<pleia2> summaries are always written in the google doc anyway, the WIP one isn't populated until sunday
<silverlion> good evening every 1
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ping ping, novacut has already released a Mark interview in their channel, I think we should move it to ubuntudevelopers
<silverlion> JoseeAntonioR:
<JoseeAntonioR> silverlion: hi!
<silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: sup my friend? how was uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> silverlion: UDS is a great experience, it's much much different when you're there
<JoseeAntonioR> I absolutely loved it
<silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: i am no developer ^^
<silverlion> i am editor ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> silverlion: me neither :)
<silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: i am totally busy with my work over at #fullcirclemagazine ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> silverlion: and I am with school, I have lots of exams this week
<silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: crossing fingers for you :D
<JoseeAntonioR> silverlion: thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-20
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, they have access to post it there
<pleia2> moved over completed summaries, but we still need the blogosphere ones
<pleia2> I'd really rather not have to bullet-point them again
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, I didn't update Lubuntu's meeting link
<pleia2> I haven't moved those over yet, so there is still time!
<pleia2> any other flavors meetings?
<MrChrisDruif> I saw a ping for Xubuntu meeting time? So no meeting yet?
<pleia2> no meeting yet
<MrChrisDruif> I can't think of any other flavors having meetings
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> And I'll take a quick look at those blogosphere ones right after updating that Lubuntu link
<MrChrisDruif> ...if I can check the link...<_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Did you know the Lubuntu team had a meltdown?
<pleia2> I heard about the resignations
<pleia2> it's early in the cycle and they still have a lot of contributors, they should be ok :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'll keep my eye on them (even thou I was one of the resignations)
 * silverlion is one of them too
<MrChrisDruif> silverlion; you resigned LONG TIME ago if I remember correct?
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: to be correct i steped down from team-leadership the time you mention but i still was a consultant behind the scenes for phillw
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, k
<MrChrisDruif> My bad >_<
<passstab> why did you resign?
<silverlion> re
<silverlion> passstab: well that is internal stuff << to answer the question from before my disconnect
<MrChrisDruif> silverlion; passstab wants to know why you resigned ^_^
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: i answered him one line above :p
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, just 2 secs before ;-)
<silverlion> great... i like people not responding to what i write
<pleia2> this isn't really the place for lubuntu discussion anyway ;)
<silverlion> pleia2: you are right ^^ but i answered a question ;)
<pleia2> ok, I finished up the summaries ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wooh O_O
<pleia2> ok, ready for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue266
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> got some complaints from editors that they weren't being emailed, akgraner & JoseeAntonioR - can you confirm you have access to the editors-to-email doc? if not, I can reshare
<pleia2> oh, and I'm back :)
<pleia2> (getting caught up on work today though, won't be back in news loop until issue 317)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey! last issue we had to run and do it ourselves, but I'm working on moving articles and emaling them now
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, my ISP is giving me a hard time :(
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks :)
<pleia2> just wanted to make sure I had properly shared things (so many things!)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> how was your time off?
<pleia2> wonderful!
<JoseeAntonioR> will do once amber finishes
<pleia2> thank you!
<pleia2> and another summary writer volunteer \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> great!
<JoseeAntonioR> we need lots of those
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: just so you know, we did http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpaYsbRnteQ
<pleia2> cool, I'll bookmark and have a look later :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks, just got your email !!
<pleia2> ah great, PaulW2U is our new summary writer :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey PaulW2U, welcome!
<PaulW2U> JoseeAntonioR: thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, everything is moved over there are still 3 links that need to be summarized -  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue316 one in General Community News and 2 in Canonical news
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll work on it now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: have you already emailed the editors?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, no I thought you did that???
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are the final reviews done?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I would say in 25 mins or so
<akgraner> ok - I'm online for the next hour our so - so let me know what you need from me :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks a lot! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> working on releasing now
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: ping
<Unit193> Could just link me, that works too. :P
<Unit193> 316?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: yep :P
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue316
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<Unit193> http://blog.canonical.com/2013/05/08/ceph-cuttlefish-release-has-arrived/
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: great, thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: what should I do in that case, just remove the article? looks like it's been deleted from the blog
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, just what I did
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: mind approving in a minute?
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> say when
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sent
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, approved
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yw
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: on a PC?
<JoseeAntonioR> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue316
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I am
<JoseeAntonioR> mind posting forums?
<akgraner> send me the link
<Unit193> No unexpected broken links.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: great, thanks a bunch!
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: http://190.235.17.55/forum.post sorry, joseeantonior.com is not working
<JoseeAntonioR> IP address changed
<JoseeAntonioR> already removed double space
<JoseeAntonioR> oh wit
<akgraner> k
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: that's the one now
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, done
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> and fridge post submitted for review, if pleia2 or akgraner have some time
<akgraner> I can do it now
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks a lot
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-14
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Done
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks again, and have a good flight! (if you haven't flown yet)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Driving :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, have a nice trip then
<akgraner> and thank you
<akgraner> which is why I wasn't online part of the day
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-17
<pleia2> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/16/google-glass-rooted-and-hacked-to-run-ubuntu-live-at-google-i-o/ hah!
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-18
<pleia2> request for summaries sent off :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: thanks for taking care this week :) if you need any help just ping me, I'll be happy to help
<pleia2> thanks JoseeAntonioR !
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-19
<pleia2> there's a pcworld article and the ubuntu uk podcast that need summaries (uk podcast writes a blog post about their thing, no need to listen, just write something short based on that)
<skellat> pleia2: UUPC done.
<pleia2> thank you, feel free to review the summary written for your blog post too :)
<skellat> pleia2: I'm cool with it
<pleia2> great
<skellat> Now I gotta quit stalling and starting scripting out the first Burning Circle in 2 weeks
<pleia2> woohoo :)
<pleia2> finished up pcworld summary and quick review, copying things to wiki for editors now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue317
<pleia2> sent off to editors
<Unit193> pleia2: Seems good.
<pleia2> thank yo0u
<pleia2> -0
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-12
<jose> moving to wiki in progress
<jose> email sent off to editors
<jose> Unit193: hey, mind link checking?
<jose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue367
<Unit193> jose: Awwh, how boring, all links seem fine.
<jose> Unit193: thanks! :P
 * pleia2 gets in some editorial review
<pleia2> thoughts on this article? http://indiaeducationdiary.in/Shownews.asp?newsid=29204
<pleia2> it's not a great piece and I kind of wonder about its origin, but it's not /bad/
<jose> pleia2: checking...
<jose> not sure if it's an 'authentic' article
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> and it looks pretty patched together
<jose> this time it's a -1 on my side for that article
<pleia2> wfm
<silverlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-13
<jose> publishing
<jose> sorry for the delay, been out all day
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue367
<PaulW2U> Just for the record removed link to https://01.org/linuxgraphics/ from the working document. Clearly not Canonical news or current news as far as I can see!
<jose> PaulW2U: thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-15
<jose> pleia2: I can make sure to set up mtg-2 and announce it on the fridge, maybe?
<pleia2> jose: already on setting it up, want to update the TB calendar entry?
<jose> sure thing
<pleia2> we can etherpad a fridge announcement if you want
<jose> sure
<jose> let me open it up
<jose> http://pad.ubuntu.com/vF1fSxpf1E
<pleia2> I think that's good, we can publish once we have meetingology in there
<jose> cool
<jose> poking Alan tomorrow as soon as I get back from university
<pleia2> thanks :)
<silverlion> hey there
<PaulW2U> hi silverlion
<silverlion> hey PaulW2U i was wondering if the ubuntu news team could assist the lubuntu comms team by spreading the word of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny ?
 * PaulW2U looking
<PaulW2U> does that appear on a current blog anywhere or as an announcement on a mailing list? that's what would generally be included in the newsletter
<silverlion> not yet
<silverlion> but we can make this happen
<silverlion> what is more appreciated? blog or mailing list?
<PaulW2U> it doesn't matter as long as we can link to the story/announcement - blog or mailing list archive
<silverlion> PaulW2U: we are working on a final announcement mail as we speak ;)
<PaulW2U> ok, so post in here or send an email to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com stating where the announcement can be found
<silverlion> PaulW2U: great. will do
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-16
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2, I send you an email for adding me to the editor list. Wondering if you receive it
<pleia2> DiegoTc: jose replied to you and asked what email address to add to the weekly list, can you reply to him?
<pleia2> once you reply, we can add you :)
<DiegoTc> pleia2: I have no reply
<DiegoTc> isn't in spam
<pleia2> DiegoTc: did you get a reply from Paul?
<pleia2> anyway, what email address do you want us to use? we can add you to the weekly summary writers list, we email everyone on Saturday
<pleia2> DiegoTc ^^
<DiegoTc> thanks pleia2 I send it via PM
<pleia2> alright, all sorted
<PaulW2U> DiegoTc: I think we'll *really* need you this weekend. A busy news week with lots of summaries to write!
<pleia2> I'll ask around this weekend for help too, need to wake more folks up before we burn out poor PaulW2U
<PaulW2U> I don't know. Find links. Write summaries. Proof read my own work!    :o)
<DiegoTc> haha
<DiegoTc> pleia2, PaulW2U I will do my best. english is not my native language. But I will to my best
<PaulW2U> DiegoTc: a phrase that I like to use is "Every little helps" because it really does
<DiegoTc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-17
<jose> posting EOL on fridge
<jose> published
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> working on tidying up UWN doc for sending to summary writers
<jose> cool :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-18
<pleia2> just have 5 blogosphere articles to summarize if anyone is available :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: are you still looking?
<pleia2> Pendulum: yep
<Pendulum> I'll hop on and do them, then :)
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<Pendulum> I'm sone
<Pendulum> *done
<Pendulum> you may want to check to see if a couple of them are clear
<pleia2> awesome
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-11
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done.
<pleia2> \o/
<elfy> any admins about - if we could get the LoCo Council changes mail I just sent sorted out and announced that'd be awesome
<elfy> that being the one that's in the moderation queue ;)
<pleia2> elfy: hm, doesn't look like it was sent to loco-contacts
<pleia2> ah, ubuntu-news-team queue
<pleia2> elfy: you'll want to send to loco-contacts and the loco-council as well :)
<elfy> better had I guess :p
<pleia2> plus the actual applicants, so they know
<elfy> knew I should have let someone else do it ...
<pleia2> posted to fridge
<elfy> thanks
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 415 for the week May 4 - 10, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue416
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 416 for the week May 4 - 10, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue416
<pleia2> there we go
<pleia2> shame the email didn't go out that way
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-12
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-16
 * pleia2 loads up the rss reader to dig up some more news
<pleia2> going to promote the refrigerator news to "General Community News" because that's... cool :D
 * ahoneybun pokes pleia2 and tells her that the Kubuntu Council has 3 members whose terms are ending
<ahoneybun> on May 20th the new members will be revealed
<pleia2> ahoneybun: I know :)
<pleia2> the email with nominee names is a public one
<ahoneybun> just checking :)
<pleia2> ok, email sent off to summary writers
 * ahoneybun will start on the summaries tomorrow
 * PaulW2U slow news week, only nine summaries to do now
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-17
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 8 to go
<PaulW2U> Added MX4 announcement to prep .doc and written summary
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I'm going to start copying things over to the wiki, in flight again today so I might be getting to some things later than usual
<pleia2> (and some things earlier, woo 5:20AM)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: have a good flight, I'm off out now, no doubt ahoneybun will be here later to finish off the summaries :)
<pleia2> thanks :) have a good one!
<pleia2> boo, askubuntu script has gone sideways
<pleia2> or the api it connects to has
<pleia2> yeah, api timeout
 * pleia2 will try again later
 * ahoneybun works on his 3rd summaries
<ahoneybun> *summary
<PaulW2U> Planet, Blogosphere and In the Press now done. Just three Canonical summaries to do.
<PaulW2U> Summaries completed
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Sarcastic suggestion - please can we bullet point IoT articles? :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-16
<tsimonq2> sorry, church event took longer than I thought, actively working now
<tsimonq2> deleted Robert Ancell: GTK+ applications in Unity 8 (Mir) because it's an old article, posted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/16450925/ just in case someone wants to reverse it
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I had a comment in there to delete it, just hadn't yet
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2016/05/review-tablet-bq-m10-ubuntu-edition.html is in Spanish, I don't know it that well yet to translate ;)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: we can ask jose to take care of it :)
<jose> me? what?
 * jose checks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2016/05/developing-for-ubuntu-phone-without-sdk.html is more of a how to, do we have a specific purpose for including it?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: it's a development how-to, we are sometimes more friendly about including them
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, just wanted to ask :)
 * pleia2 nods
<jose> oh, can I include a quick blog post? I wanna announce ubuntu@oscon
<pleia2> jose: sure
<jose> ok, finishing up this summary and posting
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> all set!
<tsimonq2> jose, pleia2: should it be mentioned that the article is in Spanish?
<pleia2> yeah
<jose> yep, added it :) thanks!
<tsimonq2> alright, I'll add something
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> I see jose got it :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: we have 8 uncovered blogosphere articles, your call about whether I should work on them or if you want to bullet-point
<pleia2> I might just bullet-point the remaining
<pleia2> heading to dinner, I'll sort out upon my return
<tsimonq2> alright
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue465
 * pleia2 tired
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3282-ubuntu-party-paris-16.04/
<ahoneybun> jose I will be at SELF
<ahoneybun> with a few other friends
<ahoneybun> Keith, Joel, and I
<ahoneybun> with someone new
<jose> woot woot! lmk if you want anything from this side of the world
<pleia2> tip: he's not allowed to bring a real, living llama
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha pleia2 XD
<svij> so he's only allowed to bring real, dead llama? *scnr*
<tsimonq2> or...a fake, living llama? like battery powered or something? XD
<pleia2> well, I used to go to a sweat lodge pretty regularly, we once had a guest from Peru once who brought an alpaca fetus for part of a ritual he performed prior to going into the lodge
<tsimonq2> O__O
<pleia2> so he did have a real, dead alpaca
<svij> :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-17
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I need to finish up some work emails, but then I'll start releasing, want to help out?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry, was babysitting for the past 2 hours, what do you need?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: still finishing emails ;) but we can tag-team the release again if you want, I'll let you know when I'm ready
<tsimonq2> alright pleia2 :)
<ahoneybun> jose you coming in to the US for SELF?
<tsimonq2> o/ ahoneybun :D
<ahoneybun> hey tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> did you need anything yesterday?
<tsimonq2> nah nvm :)
<ahoneybun> k
<pleia2> alright, updating the issue wiki now so we can get this party started
<tsimonq2> \o/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ok, files in http://princessleia.com/temp/465/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'll do wiki, social media and emails
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to take care of fridge and forums?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 465 for the weeks of May 2 - 15, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue465
<pleia2> social media all done
<pleia2> and just finished wiki tasks
<tsimonq2> fridge posted
<pleia2> ok, all emails are out
<pleia2> we're not going to do discourse anymore, since it seems it'll be shut down
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> forums is taking long because I can't install apps on Unity 8 due to a bug and so I have to copy/paste from less
<tsimonq2> which, I have it now, but still
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> let me know if you need any help
<tsimonq2> why so many empty newlines... >__<
<pleia2> the source looks ok WRT new lines
 * tsimonq2 blames less
<pleia2> want me to take care of it?
<tsimonq2> nope, I got it
<tsimonq2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2324836&p=13490538#post13490538
<pleia2> ok, make sure to stick that thread and unstick issues 464 too
<pleia2> looks like still a fair amount of whitespace, but it's good enough
<tsimonq2> >__<
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> I use gedit for copy/pasting from, but I guess that's not in ubuntu by default these days (ever?)
<tsimonq2> well I can't install it either way
<tsimonq2> Unity 8 has been torture so far
<pleia2> heh
<tsimonq2> the things that Michael say work in his blog post seem to break in my system
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> anyways, yay, another UWN! :D
<pleia2> :D
<jose> ahoneybun: yep, I will
<ahoneybun> nice jose
<ahoneybun> pleia2 I never saw my blog post in the UWN lol
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: it's in there
<tsimonq2> if it was the one with the pictures?
<ahoneybun> I know I did not see it before
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2016/05/13/some-loco-updates/ is the only thing in there
<ahoneybun>  I know its fine
<ahoneybun> I was just making a comment lol
<tsimonq2> :)
<ahoneybun> I'll have an article for next week
<tsimonq2> awesome :)
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2 some Ubuntu Touch news :)
<sbc> lyz, Goodevening. The danish team (especially the local team from Aarhus) had a great day at the Aarhus library on April 23. We talked about Ubuntu, helped a few people install Ubuntu, and send others home with either DVDs or USB sticks. Pictures here: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20891&p=148433#p148433 Let me know if you need further info :)
<pleia2> sbc: thanks for letting us know!
<pleia2> adding to the newsletter for next week :)
<pleia2> sbc: was this a release party, or...?
<sbc> pleia2, We called it a releaseparty, but it was target at new users. The library is very "open space" so some people just walked by, and had a chat, others showed up with their old laptops for install help.
<pleia2> wonderful, thanks
<sbc> (I'm not from Aarhus, but it is also my understanding that the Library is using Ubuntu on some (all?) of the guest computers.
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-20
<pleia2> haven't been able to make time to add links to the doc yet this week, if anyone else is around and has things to add, please do :)
<pleia2> otherwise I'll work to make sure it's done by sundown pacific
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-21
 * pleia2 gets to adding articles
<pleia2> slow news week
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-15
<jose> things going well for this week?
<tsimonq2> urghhhhhhhhhhhh /o\
<tsimonq2> jose: This right here is why pushing it back a day would be so so awesome
<tsimonq2> jose: In fact, I vote we do it for this issue.
<tsimonq2> jose: Because I don't want a 3 week issue@
<tsimonq2> jose: And it looks like the only option at this point, for the time being.
<jose> then let's publish tonight?
<tsimonq2> Well
<jose> I don't understand what the problem is.
<tsimonq2> There's a LOT of work to be done
<tsimonq2> A LOT
<jose> 'urgh' doesn't tell me anything.
<tsimonq2> We don't even have all the summaries done I don't thing.
<tsimonq2> *think
<tsimonq2> jose: "urgh" means "I forgot"
<jose> then let's work on them later, get a quick editorial review, and send it off.
<jose> we can't keep pushing things forever, and need to address issues from the root on.
<tsimonq2> I really don't have the time at all tonight /o\
<jose> then start delegating.
<jose> we can't take everything on ourselves, otherwise we'd all burn out in a few months.
<jose> I'll have it release when I get home.
<tsimonq2> I can't delegate when there's nobody around to help except me and guiverc_t... And now you're here for what I recall being the first week in a while :|
<tsimonq2> Sorry if I sound grumpy, but I'm frustrated
<tsimonq2> The problems leading up to today:
<tsimonq2>  1. Not enough people.
<tsimonq2>  2. I keep forgetting on Sundays as I'm recovering for the weekend.
<tsimonq2>  3. Besides you, I'm the only person active at the moment who can publish.
<tsimonq2> (I define "active" as contributing recently)
<jose> well, I had to deal with real life but I already told you I was back. I'll get it done later today and then we'll figure it out.
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> I can send out to editors if you can publish a bit later.
<tsimonq2> Unless you want to skip editors?
<jose> I'll take care of all of it when I get home.
<tsimonq2> jose: All of it?
<jose> missing summaries, editiorial rewiev and publishing.
<tsimonq2> I'll tackle missing summaries... that'll save you some work.
<jose> as you wish.
<tsimonq2> Urgh... didn't get to it, sorry...
<jose> no worries.
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-16
<jose> guiverc_t: around?
<guiverc_t> yeah jose - screen had blanked & was using another
<jose> guiverc_t: no worries, had a quick question but sorted - thanks!
<guiverc_t> :)
<jose> about to release, need to take care of something from school, should take me 10mins
<jose> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 507 for the week  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue507
<Unit193> jose: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-arizona/, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ve/3549, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20170509 are dead links.
<Unit193> (Another site didn't seem to be up right now, but meh.)
<jose> wat, I reach 20170509 a sec ago
<jose> blargh
<jose> sorry for not link checking, no-sleep brain tonight
<jose> oh fml was 08
<Unit193> Nah, 'tis fine.  I just saw a link so ran a check on it.
<jose> thank you.
<jose> should be fixed in the wiki - nothing I can do for email.
<jose> okay, 507 released. I just need to get it on twitter as soon as I find the password.
<jose> guiverc_t: do you happen to have access to twitter to post the snippet?
<jose> can't find the password and I believe it's in my other hdd (which I accidentally left at a friend's house)
<guiverc_t> post with your own twitter id; then re-tweet with official account when you have passwd maybe?
<jose> eh, I'd prefer not. if tsimonq2 has access, it'd be amazing.
<tsimonq2> jose: I have Twitter access ;)
<tsimonq2> jose: DOne
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-19
<guiverc_t> uwn:  are kernel updates news worthy ??  - i see them as bug fixes & not news
<guiverc_t> uwn: plan 4, canon 4, press 2 (+2 grouped), blogp 3(+1 grouped), vid 2
<guiverc_t> ps: i included NO articles [again?] about ubu/fed/sus on w10 - to me not ubuntu-y enough
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-21
<jose> guiverc_t: mind if I add my blog post about social media mgmt vs. community mgmt?
<guiverc> jose, you don't need my permission.
<jose> I don't, but I like for my peers in a project to have voice.
<guiverc> yep, perfectly understood & thanks jose
<tsimonq2> I'll take a look at UWN a bit later and send out to editors.
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-14
<krytarik> Tbh, since the issue 1.) is usually ready Sunday night already, and 2.) only covers the week until Saturday, I begin to wonder why we don't publish it then already too.
<Wild_Man> I know the more experienced people seem to think the M/L needs to be done tomorrow afternoon, that is what I understood but I still do not know why
<krytarik> Of course, it would become an issue if it isn't always ready then, and starts flipping between the two days.
<krytarik> Well, that includes the various mailing lists in the same way.
<krytarik> I.e. there is no technical or other reason to not publish it earlier.
<krytarik> Everybody please update their local copy of the script repo. >_>
<Unit193> SwissBot: rss watch uwn-commits https://git.launchpad.net/uwn/atom/?h=master
<SwissBot> Added RSS https://git.launchpad.net/uwn/atom/?h=master named uwn-commits
<SwissBot> okay
<krytarik> Thanks, dude.
<krytarik> guiverc: Btw, apart from that I had already drafted the UWN post on the Fridge last week, it seems the way you pasted the content into yours caused all empty lines to be dropped.
<guiverc> sorry I didn't notice (blank lines), as I recall text was sent to me via irc (privately), I copy/pasted all (from hexchat) into editor & removed :%s/<name> //'s then copy/pasted into fridge/wwp..  (i didn't notice draft - very sorry [i didn't look sorry])
<krytarik> Oh wow, that's even worse - nvm then.. :P
<tsimonq2> Nyeh: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/995860510653534209
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-5/
<tsimonq2> Can haz inclusion in the newsletter? ;)
<krytarik> Too laaaate, duuude! :P
<tsimonq2> Awww maaaaaaaan.
<tsimonq2> You seriously can't open the gates? I need to get on this flight, duuude.
<tsimonq2> >_>
<krytarik> Hahaha. :D
<krytarik> guiverc: The actual way to do (just) it is like: 1.) git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/uwn; cd uwn 2.) fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl 527 3.) cat issues/527/fridge.post
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: This Week in Lubuntu Development #5 @ https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-5/
<tsimonq2> \o/
 * tsimonq2 pokes krytarik with a stick.
<krytarik> O_-
<tsimonq2> hehe
<krytarik> Try and do your posts on Saturday and you're in! :P
<tsimonq2> That's too simple. :P
<krytarik> Aww. :(
<guiverc> okay (doing laundry & house stuff), what does the script (publish-uwn-fridge) do - just load it up 'as a draft?' needing validation (checking links etc), then click publish on browser??  (this would fit my vid from simon moons ago)
<krytarik> Yes, a little validation there would be nice, because the script is rather trusty wrt HTML entities and link generation.. >_>
<krytarik> Otherwise yes, just drop what it generates into a new post.
<guiverc> thanks krytarik ((I only did up to wiki.paste & editor-email steps in past))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Could Feature Some Neat Android Integration @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131282 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Release Date, Features & News @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=130678 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=130843 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hi, onefallen
<onefallen> Heello Wild_man
<Wild_Man> Good to see you, I sent you a pm on the forum a couple of minutes ago
<onefallen> just looking at the news letter now and I got your PM Thanks.
<Wild_Man> kytarik, I have finished the publishing that I do each week
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<onefallen> what about that link to the new malware??Do we even want to got there?
<onefallen> Ha Go There?
<Wild_Man> it will have to wait until net week
<Wild_Man> next
<Wild_Man> I would like to add it but newsletter is done for the week
<Wild_Man> I tweeted about it
<Wild_Man> onefallen, I run the forums Facebook and twitter accounts so I tweeted it already
<onefallen> Yes next week is what I meant
<onefallen> Good to know Thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> onefallen, the gdoc is not ready for us to start adding next weeks links yet, but you can put the link in a text document and save it on your computer until the gdoc is ready, which will be late tonight or first thing in the morning I would imagine
<onefallen> K Do you think we will want to add it though?
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Wild_Man> It is important news imo
<Wild_Man> onefallen, bashing-om is going to be gone most of this week for a family emergency
<onefallen> Ok we wish them well then. I'll be around most of the week this go around.
<Wild_Man> that is good, I will be to but I am going to be busy with life for a while
<genupulas> Wild_Man: Hi
<genupulas> you here ?
<Wild_Man> hi genupulas
<Wild_Man> glad you made it
<genupulas> Wild_Man: How are you doing ?
<Wild_Man> I am good, how are you genupulas?
<genupulas> just tired but I am good.
<genupulas> So tell me Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> we need summary writers more then any other positions at this time, it is okay if you do not write perfectly we have editors to clean the summaries up
<genupulas> So what exactly these Summary writers do ?
<Wild_Man> like here, this is this weeks letter that we just finished https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit
<genupulas> Ok its something like outline of the article.
<Wild_Man> we posts links to the gdoc all week then on Saturday and Sunday they writer short one to three sentences usually for each link that we posted except in the sections that say no summaries needed
<Wild_Man> yes
<genupulas> Ok.
<Wild_Man> we have a little more information a we post it to the wiki page but you do not need to be concerned with that
<Wild_Man> a/that
<genupulas> Ok.
<onefallen> ok also
<genupulas> onefallen:  ? Sorry didnt get you.
<Wild_Man> we will give you links to some information that will help you understand better
<genupulas> Wild_Man: I am in.
<genupulas> so what next ?
<Wild_Man> krytarik is the lead and he is really sharp so you will get the help you need
<genupulas> ok
<onefallen> hello genupulas
<genupulas> onefallen: hello
<Wild_Man> we are publishing today so we will start looking for links tomorrow for the next issue, we use an rss reader app for that
<genupulas> ok
<genupulas> so where actually links get posted ?
<genupulas> and where we have to add the summary of that link.
<onefallen> Wild_Man that script you gave me dose not work on Arch Liferea
<Wild_Man> do you want to just start with summary writing for now? that will be done on the weekend, and we send an email on Friday night to the M/L that you will need to sign up for
<genupulas> sure, please share. I will do signup.
<Wild_Man> we post the links to the gdoc that I gave you the link for and then you help write summaries by posting the summary above the link
<Wild_Man> okay, just a minute
<Wild_Man> genupulas, here is the link https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team
<Wild_Man> onefallen, I do not know about Arch, I guess you can try another reader, I would think it should work, did you make it executable?
<genupulas> Wild_Man: Thanks. done. I am leaving for the day. Is there anything you would like to dicuss ?
<genupulas> discuss?
<Wild_Man> here a a couple of links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<genupulas> Sure will go through it.
<Wild_Man> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<Wild_Man> genupulas, thanks and it is good working with you again my friend
<genupulas> Wild_Man: same here my friend. have a great day.
<genupulas> bye for now.
<Wild_Man> bye
<onefallen> Wild_Man I mess with it a bit today then.
<Wild_Man> onefallen, okay sounds like a plan, I did was locate the script form the reader app and import it
<Wild_Man> onefallen, one more helper on board, WOOT
<onefallen> Indeed Woot
<wxl> http://ubuntu-news.org/ needs updated?
<wxl> didn't we just release 527?
<wxl> maybe i'm crazy
<wxl> woudln't be the first time
<wxl> nope, not crazy :)
<Wild_Man> wxl, only krytarik or guiver can update the fridge, I am sure that will do it in a little while when they come online, I published this morning what I could instead of this afternoon because of an eye doctors exam that will leave me not being able to see for several hours this afternoon and into the night
<Wild_Man> that they
<wxl> yiiiiiiikes
<wxl> good luck with the eyes :)
<Wild_Man> thanks!
<Bashing-om> Issue27 has been rekleased to the forum .. there is no table of contents ... on purpose ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Scientific Linux 7.5 Officially Released Based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.5 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/scientific-linux-7-5-officially-released-based-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-5-521116.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes on purpose, we never include the table of contents on the forum publication
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, one more summary writer onboard
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ahh :) .. K backing off of sweat condition 3 .
<Wild_Man> okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great to have help .. we ready to begin issue 28 ?
<Wild_Man> I have to get ready to leave, I would wait a bit until the letter is published to the fridge and the wiki is cleaned up
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K // no hurry. just got on and getting a status .
<krytarik> Done Fridge and Google+ now.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Can you please do the remaining wiki tasks around here?..: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sure ,, point me in the directiion and pull my trigger :)
<Bashing-om> step 20 and on in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/..... ?
<krytarik> Yes, all the stuff that has to do with revolving to the next issue.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K .
<tsimonq2> L
<krytarik> M!
<tsimonq2> N!
<krytarik> Wait.. KLM!?
<tsimonq2> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
<tsimonq2> Yeah, seems legit.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 527 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-527/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: A closer look at power and PowerPole @ https://danielpocock.com/a-closer-look-at-power-and-powerpole
<krytarik> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KLM
<tsimonq2> It's also the ISO 639 code for the Kolom language, funny enough.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: we up to clearing the Gdoc for issue 528 ?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Bashing-om> i do Gdoc .. and we be done for this week ?
<krytarik> Provided that the wiki is done too now, yep.
<krytarik> (Looking at the latter now.)
<krytarik> "May 5 - 12, 2018" - the first is actually 6
<krytarik> And the dates in the archive are from this issue. >_>
<krytarik> Otherwise it's good! \o/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ouch .. so much for my thin'n .. and I must have missed something else too .. as opeing Gdoc shows " Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 527" .
<krytarik> Yeah, one has to edit the document title in its settings.
<Bashing-om> Ho-Kay .. we go again :D
<krytarik> Very goof sir, all very goof. :D
<krytarik> Eh, just realized, you're still here.. >_>
<Bashing-om> I be here for the duration :)
<Bashing-om> In spite of Wife, kids, grandkids, dogs, cats, a bird .. and life in general that all gets in the way :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 527 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-527/ (by krytarik)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Maaaaaaan, the newsletter didn't get in? :(
<krytarik> Heeey, I didn't make the rules, duude! :P
<tsimonq2> The rules say that you can sneak stuff in before the editorial review. :P
<tsimonq2> Amirite pleia2?
<pleia2> krytarik is in charge, they make the rules :)
 * tsimonq2 snaps.
<tsimonq2> Dang it. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: How to Manage Failure and Poor Decisions – A Practical Guide @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/05/14/video-how-to-manage-failure-and-poor-decisions-a-practical-guide/
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-15
<guiverc> possibly worth note for next uwn: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/chromium-updates-on-trusty/5905   (no more updates for chromium on trusty)
<guiverc> is it worth putting on fridge??  (I can't recall seeing any like it before..)  - just a thought...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sina Mashek: Setting up Samba on Solus @ https://sinacutie.stream/blog/samba-on-solus
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Is Removing the Ability to Launch Apps from Nautilus @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131309 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, April 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/05/15/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-april-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Says There's No Rules Against Mining Cryptocurrencies through Snaps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-there-s-no-rules-against-mining-cryptocurrencies-through-snaps-521132.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio Development News – May 14, 2018 @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2018/05/ubuntu-studio-development-news-may-14-2018/
<krytarik> The sections seem to be totally out of control this time around...
<krytarik> Going ahead and reshuffling almost everything.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: seen that .,,, and removed 2 duplicates .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Wine 3.0.1 Uncorks 60 Bug Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131292 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Endless OS Picks Up Companion App for Android, Smarter Updates in Major Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/endless-os-picks-up-companion-app-for-android-smarter-updates-in-major-release-521136.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2018-May/001574.html
<krytarik> Ding!
<Wild_Man> thanks tsimonq2 we will add it
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Devs to Remove the Ability to Launch Apps from the Nautilus File Manager @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-devs-to-remove-the-ability-to-launch-apps-from-the-nautilus-file-manager-521137.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Please try and pay a little more attention to what is and isn't the right section for things - I'm getting a little tired of moving stuff around right now..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack
<Wild_Man> The title can be copied and pasted from the article correct?
<krytarik> Yep, but be aware that it may copy the formatting along with it - which is why I always do "copy as plain text" then, using an addon.
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-16
<Wild_Man> Hi genupulas
<Wild_Man> wb genupulas
<genupulas> Wild_Man: Hi
<Wild_Man> glad you are here
<Wild_Man> if you have a gmail email will you pm it to me and I will add you to the gdoc
<genupulas> Yes I have a gmail account.
<Wild_Man> genupulas, is your connection better now?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora-Based Korora Linux Takes a Break, No Updates Are Planned in the Future @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-based-korora-linux-takes-a-break-no-updates-are-planned-in-the-future-521153.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Avidemux 2.7 Open-Source Video Editor Adds FFmpeg 3.3 Support, VP9 Decoding Fix @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/avidemux-2-7-open-source-video-editor-adds-ffmpeg-3-3-support-vp9-decoding-fix-521155.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 15 Promises Enterprise Migration to SUSE Linux Enterprise (SLE) 15 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-15-promises-enterprise-migration-to-suse-linux-enterprise-sle-15-521156.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mesa 18.0.4 Linux Graphics Stack to Squash Rendering Bugs in Trine & The Witcher @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mesa-18-0-4-linux-graphics-stacks-to-squash-rendering-bugs-in-trine-the-witcher-521157.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Video Channel Updates @ https://jonathancarter.org/2018/05/16/video-channel-updates/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: FreeOffice 2018 Released with “Complete Support” For Microsoft Office Files @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131360 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mathieu Trudel: Building a local testing lab with Ubuntu, MAAS and netplan @ http://blog.cyphermox.net/2018/05/building-local-testing-lab-with-ubuntu_16.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre))
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zenkit Is Now Available as a Snap for Ubuntu and Other GNU/Linux Distributions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zenkit-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-gnu-linux-distributions-521179.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dash to Panel Update Adds Intellihide, New Configuration Options @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131372 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Partners with Nitrokey to Reinforce the Security of Their Linux Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-partners-with-nitrokey-to-reinforce-the-security-of-their-linux-laptops-521182.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sina Mashek: I miss contributing code @ https://sinacutie.stream/blog/i-miss-contributing-code
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E11 – Station Eleven - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/05/18/s11e11-station-eleven/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Podcast:: S11E11 – Station Eleven - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/05/18/s11e11-station-eleven/ (by Samantha)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marco Trevisan (Treviño): Hello Planet GNOME! @ https://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/hello-planet-gnome/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13 Enters Beta with New Lock & Login Screens, Browser Integration @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-enters-beta-with-new-look-login-screens-browser-integration-521196.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 Features: New Theme, Android Integration, Better Power Consumption @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-features-new-theme-android-integration-better-power-consumption-521197.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Hands-On with First Lubuntu 18.10 Build Featuring the LXQt Desktop by Default @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hands-on-with-first-lubuntu-18-10-build-featuring-the-lxqt-desktop-by-default-521200.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> pleia2: Now that we've moved the call for summaries from individual to the team mailing list, I've copied the text used for it from the separate Google Doc to the main one (for now at least), and would like to get rid of the first that also contains the email address list used previously - since it now poses a privacy risk for no good reason anymore.
<pleia2> ok
<krytarik> pleia2: That means as the owner you'll have to do the dropping bit then. >_>
<pleia2> alright, I
<pleia2> 'll see what I can do ;)
<pleia2> done
<krytarik> Thanks.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you ready for me to send the summary writers email out?
<krytarik> Yeah, only I've moved the mail text to the main Google Doc at least for now, and dropped the summary helpers one.
<Wild_Man> That is a lot easier in the gdoc and there is no reason for it not to be there since we do not have to worry about peoples email privacy, I sent it!
<Wild_Man> Have you hear from Bashing-om in the last two days? I am wondering how his daughter is doing
<krytarik> No, haven't spoken with him for a few days now either.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I hope everything is okay
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-19
<guiverc> who writes the Ubuntu Studio Dev News?  (uwn)
<wxl> probably ErichEickmeyer guiverc
<krytarik> Yep.
<guiverc> thanks wxl, it fits perfectly as a comment left had Erich reply.. thanks.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Good job at copying the "Subject:" into the.. subject. :D
<krytarik> Eh, and it's also double spaced again for some reason.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I tried to copy something to post here and it posted the last thing I had copied into the gdoc
<Wild_Man> Will the undo button fix that?
<Wild_Man> If what I accidentally pasted did not replace something , which I do not think it did I can simply remove it
<krytarik> Yes, undo should work.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is does nothing from my computer
<krytarik> Well, if you reloaded the document since, it won't work indeed.
<Wild_Man> does it look like it replaced anything?
<krytarik> Yeah, just scrolled through the "new changes" - but merely the title of the post, I'll fix it.
<Wild_Man> that is what I just saw as well
<Wild_Man> I was trying to copy that title to ask you if that is what you were referring to when you said " Good job at copying the "Subject:" into the.. subject." I did not copy it, I wrote it myself but to me there is not much I can say to sum up that link
<krytarik> I was referring with both to the Call for Summaries you've just sent.
<Wild_Man> You know I triple checked that before I sent it and still did not see that
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sina Mashek: Check if external ip has changed @ https://sinacutie.stream/blog/snippet/check-external-ip-linux
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sina Mashek: Check if external ip has changed @ https://sinacutie.stream/blog/check-external-ip-linux
<krytarik> pleia2, tsimonq2: As an advance notice, I've just poked knome again to fix the remaining issues with the Ubuntu community WordPress theme he maintains (https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme), and once that's done I'm going to suggest using this as the new theme on the Fridge, which then any of the admins on the related LP team would need to file a ticket with IS for - ...
<krytarik> ... and I'd combine this with a request to at least mirror the admin status of those to the WP user roles, so we can update the used widgets.
<tsimonq2> ACK.
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: UbuCon Europe 2018: Analysing a dream [English|Spanish] @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/05/ubucon-europe-2018-analysing-dream.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kubuntu Drops 32-bit Install Images @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131415 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Back ! .. Pleased to see that progress made on UWN during  my absence.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Welcome back!  And yeah, and I've already started with compiling the wiki page for this issue, only for some fun reason the Ask Ubuntu script doesn't work here all of a sudden - gonna paste what I got so far, you can take over and finish then if you like. :)
<krytarik> http://paste.openstack.org/show/iDhbC9e2oRj1VS4NNga7/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As always, I be the gofer .. I do what I cam .. also need to make a few gammer corrections in Gdoc. Have you closed Gdoc now for any new material ?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Hokay.. will copy paste to wiki .. and edit the wiki for the grammer corrections .
<krytarik> Yeah.
<krytarik> Oh, just drop the duplicate "== In this Issue ==" header too then.. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Add images used currently and historically. @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=ec5469855b9cda0afb0365998ff1595e4dd63565 (by Krytarik Raido)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::uwn-commits:: Ask Ubuntu: Fix double slash in URLs. @ http://git.launchpad.net/uwn/commit/?id=a75625cc543b9cf7dceb0eb7d0e25d3c89d9013d (by Krytarik Raido)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-13
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, it looks good
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Ho-kay :) .. We look good to go.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 31 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-31/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.1 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-1-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-526006.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Environment Will Bring Completely Revamped Notifications @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-environment-will-bring-completely-revamped-notifications-526007.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.5 "The Ultimate Linux System" Officially Released with Linux Kernel 5.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-5-the-ultimate-linux-system-officially-released-with-linux-kernel-5-1-526008.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.04 Open-Source Software Suite Gets Its First Point Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-04-open-source-software-suite-gets-its-first-point-release-526009.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google and Collabora Add Major Change to Linux Kernel 5.1 for Chrome OS Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-and-collabora-add-major-change-to-linux-kernel-5-1-for-chrome-os-devices-526014.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to publish 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post nect :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - redirecting next.
<Bashing-om> And the re-directs are done - pending is the social medias :)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I will start on them in a minute
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: :)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, you my 2nd?
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: In the dark as I know nothing about the Fridge - but Yes I second that the WIKI is sound :)
<wildmanne39> I have checked all links I see nothing wrong with the fridge post
<wildmanne39> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-578/
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Yup - Fridge checks good for me too :)
<wildmanne39> Thanks for looking Bashing-om ! All done!
<wildmanne39> Good job everyone!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 578 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-578/
<Bashing-om> Bots confirm the Fridge posting :)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, yep I saw that!:)
<wildmanne39> It was quick today
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 578 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-578/ (by wildmanne39)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Publish is all done & wildmanne39 : clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> i can't see why not Bashing-om
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, yes
<Bashing-om> wipping :D
<Bashing-om> Anddd .. we do UWN579 :P
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Yes I lean some when turning and curves but the trike really does not, I am using my body as a counter balance
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: My little contribution to the overall effort :D
<Wild_Man> I am thinking about taking it to a three day rally in New Mexico Starting Thursday, if I have the money and someone to watch my wife
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: ^^ wrong channel :)
<Wild_Man> Opps
<Wild_Man> OOOPs
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I am posting from irrsi and hexchat, got confused
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Happens to the best of us :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: The Shifting Dynamics Driving Boys and Girls’ Participation in an Online Program... @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/scratch-gender-feedback-dynamics
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia 430.14 Linux Driver Improves Performance for DiRT 4 and Wolfenstein II @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-430-14-linux-driver-improves-performance-for-dirt-4-and-wolfenstein-ii-526030.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Ubuntu Updates to Mitigate New MDS Security Vulnerabilities @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-updates-to-mitigate-new-mds-security-vulnerabilities-526031.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Spring Clean with Stacer, a System Optimizer tool for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142237 (by Scott Bouvier)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.0.8 Released to Make Shared Folders Work with Linux Kernel 3.16.35 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-8-released-to-make-shared-folders-work-with-linux-kernel-3-16-35-526044.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Patches New Intel MDS Security Vulnerabilities in Debian Linux Stretch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-patches-new-intel-mds-security-vulnerabilities-in-debian-linux-stretch-526047.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Designs for an Improved Notification Area & Calendar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142553 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Intel's Clear Linux OS Now Offers Workflows Tailored for Linux Developers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/intel-s-clear-linux-os-now-offers-workflows-tailored-for-linux-developers-526049.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-16
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Got an alarm set ?
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Ears burning ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Heads up - I will be away the 23rd weekend, wildman says he can get 580 pushed out.
<guiverc2> :)  i noted some of the discussion on forums
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Come this Monday I will warn again :P
<guiverc2> :)   & extremely wise.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Linux-Based Hardened Firewall Gets New Intrusion Prevention System @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-linux-based-hardened-firewall-gets-new-intrusion-prevention-system-526045.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E06 – International Karate+ @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/05/16/s12e06-international-karate/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install Notepad++ in Ubuntu (One-Click Install) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142574 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Environment Enters Beta with Many Enhancements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-environment-enters-beta-with-many-new-features-526064.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: 2020 Presidential Tracker now live @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/politics/2020-presidential-tracker-now-live.html
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Superpaper is a Multi-Monitor Wallpaper Tool for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142612 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Global Learning XPRIZE Entries Open Sourced: Get Involved @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/05/17/global-learning-xprize-entries-open-sourced-get-involved/
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Peppermint OS 10 Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142652 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E05: Reclamación de licencias de Windows y ¿es Android L... @ https://costalesmarcos.blogspot.com/2019/05/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e05.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.15.90 (Plasma 5.16 Beta) Available for Testing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-15-90-plasma-5-16-beta-available-for-testing/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ping ?
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-19
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hello, you pinged me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Uh HUh .. Gdocs : guiverc has some queries we need to settle before the WIKI .. and also what are yalls thoughts on additionally including: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mds-zombieload-mit&num=1 ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc Away for about 15 minutes .. take care of the other half :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, I am looking at the link
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, since an update is available for the issue, I do not think we need to include the bench mark testing Performance Impact Of MDS / Zombieload, others may think differently though
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Sounds good to me - guiverc Thoughts ? I am all for leavaing the Gdoc summaries as is.
<wildmanne39> I was in the middle of typing that message above and I lost internet connection for some reason Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Internet connection: I am in the midst of thunderstorms - I may cut an run with no notice :P
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, that happens with thunderstorms here as well
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: I hate when there is also a loss of power . that feeling that all may not be all right with the file system.
<wildmanne39> Indeed, me too
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, have you seen a link to where the microcode cam be updated?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I run AMD so not paid a lot of attention to MDS - but I did get a microcode update from our repo.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is what I was thinking that it will be pushed through the repo's
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om you pretty sure the update will come through the repos for the microcode as well as the patches Canonical is pushing out?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: To the best of my knowledge the patches have been pushed out. We can check the CVE releases.
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I think the patches have but what about the microcode from Intel
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: I would think that Intel would push the patches to us for inclusion in the repo, no ?
<wildmanne39> Not sure I am trying to find out
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I am going to reboot and see if that helps my internet issue, I am the only one in the house having problems
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Found this: " At the time of writing, only Red Hat and Ubuntu have announced fixes in their distro."
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks!
<Wild_Man> I hope I can stay connected now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: And our patching of the CVEs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS.
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I made some suggestions on the gdoc, I will finish going over it in the morning
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Kay - I look at then .. Keep in mind after church tomorrow I make up the WIKI.
<Wild_Man> Okay Bashing-om, I need to sleep before I continue
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) Sleep is good.
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om & Wild_Man, i had grabbed my bang-sticks & heading to the range -empty on term here (putting gear away now)
<Wild_Man> no apologies necessary guiverc we all have lives outside of here
<Wild_Man> Hope you had a good time
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Think we have settled to leave Gdoc as you have it ,, with some minor edits to my summaries.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: But what thinks : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mds-zombieload-mit&num=1 ?
<guiverc> i'll look in ~20 mins; locking away stuff; yep thanks Wild_Man :)
<guiverc> re: article, it's not Ubuntu specific, but I've seen a number of questions about zombieland & ubuntu on askubu so it'd be interestng to readers I suspect
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, we could put it too in other news and not worry over making up a summery.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, if you want a summary; I can whip one up (my generic type)..  but I wouldn't start it for another 20mins  (gotta walk my old pup, & i need the walk too)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: As it is not ubuntu specific - does not warrent a summary ??
<guiverc> sorry, walked the pup (~5hrs late)  .. yeah I like idea of other news :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Will do,
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: libqaccessibilityclient 0.4.1 @ https://jriddell.org/2019/05/19/libqaccessibilityclient-0-4-1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Remotely’ is a Simple VNC Viewer For Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142677 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI579 up for review and acceptance. Insure this is what we want to present to the world.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Happy with WIKI579 ?
<guiverc> will have a look Bashing-om shortly, will respond once done.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Week Twitter Taught Me Thunderbird is Go But Windows Text Editors are a No-Go! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142570 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, read thru complete; looks good.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Outstanding on our part :P
<guiverc> :)   (now reading a forums post listed in uwn that may have clues for something I've been ignoring..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do glean some from what we do :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it looks good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Then I declare - good to go ! :P
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc :: Bear in mind I will be absebt next week Thursday on through the weekend.
<guiverc> Thanks for reminder. with some luck Wild_Man & I together will achieve all that you normally accomplish :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I think it will take both of us, I did it the first time by myself mostly but it was a very long process and difficult and I had more time then
<Wild_Man> A long time ago
<Wild_Man> I can do all the other publishing easily
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-11
<guiverc> alas too late for Bashing-om, but my read thru of UWN 630 was good  (I'll leave note in gdoc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Swift Now Supports More Linux Distributions, Including Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/swift-now-supports-more-linux-distributions-including-ubuntu-20-04-529938.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical at the 9th OSM Hackfest @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/9th-osm-hackfest
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Hammer and nails @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/05/06/hammer-and-nails/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Noted is keyboard-driven note taking app for macOS & Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=177248 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP"- checked channel log, nothing to change. Time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists notification is away; doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum posted - no issues seen :D - doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-dircts also done - Pending are the social media postings.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rolando Blanco: Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://rolando.iblanco.us/index.php/2020/05/11/ubuntu-20-04/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have been on hold for two and a half hours with a credit card company, long wait times because of the virus if I get off the phone and no one has published to the fridge and social media I will do it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks - Guess there is no big rush - take care of what is importanat :P
<Wild_Man> It is ridiculous trying to get things done these days, I would do it while I am on hold but the music is playing in my ear and I might make a mistake
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Understand that - I have a one track mind myself :P
<Wild_Man> I use to be able to do many things at once but that was a long time ago
<Wild_Man> The hold music is driving me insane
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Makes one want a speaker phone :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rolando Blanco: Upgrade from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 @ https://rolando.iblanco.us/index.php/2020/05/11/upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-to-20-04/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push #630 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - Wild_Man is occupied - I have seen no issues with UWN :P
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-630/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check: checks good :D
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Doing ^ .
<guiverc> posted in fb
<Bashing-om> Gdoc: - we do issue 631 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 630 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-630/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E07 – Jumping over children @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/05/12/s13e07-jumping-over-children/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 630 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-630/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Pineloader Is a Brand-New Multi Bootloader for Your Favorite Linux Phone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/pineloader-is-a-brand-new-multi-bootloader-for-your-favorite-linux-phone-529950.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04: Users Complaining of Store Issues After Upgrade @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-users-complaining-of-store-issues-after-upgrade-529952.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: GitOps Days 2020 @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2020-05-12-gitops-days-2020/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: GitOps Days 2020 @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2020/05/gitops-days-2020/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to set up TurtleBot3 in minutes with snaps (2/2) @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-set-up-turtlebot3-in-minutes-with-snaps-2
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux 2020.2 Released with Dark and Light KDE Plasma Themes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-2020-2-released-with-dark-and-light-kde-plasma-themes-529966.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack Ussuri available on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 20.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-ussuri-available-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-20-04-lts
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First LibreOffice 7.0 Version Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-libreoffice-7-0-version-is-now-available-for-download-529981.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-12 Officially Launched as “The Largest Release Ever” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-12-officially-launched-as-the-largest-release-ever-529982.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Experimental feature: progressive releases @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/experimental-feature-progressive-releases
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dustin Kirkland: Back on The Changelog, talking Ubuntu 12.04 ESM, Ubuntu on Windows, and Snaps! @ http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2017/07/back-on-changelog-talking-ubuntu-1204.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Dustin Kirkland))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Remediating sites @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/05/14/remediating-sites/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 90 – O insecto contra-ataca @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e90/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 90 – O insecto contra-ataca @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e90/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to setup the HUION 430P drawing tablet on Ubuntu 20.04 @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-setup-the-huion-430p-drawing-tablet-on-ubuntu-20-04/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 74 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-74/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Touch Demoed on the PineTab Linux Tablet [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=177963 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Cheap Linux Tablet That Everybody Wants Is Finally Just Around the Corner @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-cheap-linux-tablet-that-everybody-wants-is-finally-just-around-the-corner-530004.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GTA V on Linux Shows Microsoft’s Gaming Domination Is Almost Over @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gta-v-on-linux-shows-microsoft-s-gaming-domination-is-almost-over-530005.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI631 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue631 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Enlightenment 0.24 Released with Assorted Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=178110 (by Joey Sneddon)
